# At the end of my rope.My dog thinks hes king :(



## autben (Apr 20, 2007)

I posted a while ago about my gsd/golden mix smokey. we got him when he was 2.he was not socialized very fear aggressive and very territorial..Since then we have socialized him,he walks great(no lunging at ppl or growling)However one thing we cant get into is head is he is NOT pack leader. He is starting to get very bad w/this.So bad that i am not sure what to do.He is not allowed on our beds,furniture.He is to wait until the food is in his bowl to eat. We make him sit or down stay for treats,ect..We play w/him but the minute he gets a bit wild we say "easy" and resume our play when he calms down. I do not trust him around kids in our home(other ppls)he has shown very Alpha dog traits(he is fixed).Tonight however he growled at my 6yr old daughter for just getting her blanket that was under his paw..he has been to the vets,several trainers and no help..we increased his activity,didnt work..I am at the end of my rope..Any advice would be greatly appreciated..I absolutely LOVE him as he can be the most sweetest dog in the world but i cant have this..He is 6 btw


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

try using a method called NILIF check out

k9deb.com/nilif.htm

I've heard some people start hand feeding their dogs....it's about controlling resources more than anyting else.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

It sounds like you are doing most of the NILIF method pretty well, however it appears that he doesn't respect your daughter. Does he growl at your or your wife/gf? 

If he's only doing it to your little girl, you will have to set up activities that reinforce that SHE is also above him in rank, not just the adults in the house. At 6 years, she is old enough to be taught how to do some NILIF things, such as having her be the one to make him sit for dinner, sit to go outside, etc. Sometimes we forget that we need to show the dog that EVERYONE in the house is higher than him in the pack; often the dog just learns to respect the person doing most of the feeding/training/care of the dog. 

Also, though I'm sure you already do this, make sure to NEVER leave her alone around the dog--EVER.

Good luck, we're all here to help!


ETA: Just wanted to say thanks for taking on a difficult dog. My Sasha came to me in a similar state, unsocialized with a major fear aggression problem (multiple bites/near bite history) and severe resource guarding issues. I know just how hard it can be to have a dog like that. Today she is the epitome of a great dog (though I will never trust her 100% in certain situations). I hope the same can happen with your dog.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

That's very noble of you to take on a dog that needs help. Thank you for doing that. It sounds like you have put a lot of time and effort it to Smokey. To break this should be a cake walk considering all you've been thru with Smokey. Great work so far. 

I have full confidence that you can handle this.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Have you had his thyroid checked?


----------



## autben (Apr 20, 2007)

yes he has had this thyroid checked and all kinds of tests ran..Little on his background,he was kept in a basement w/no run of the house.He was scared of EVERYTHING when we got him.He has always been weary of kids,just never growled or was weary of my daughter before(he has growled at another child though)He has come a very very LONG way as far as exposure to things. He did something over the summer that amazed me. My daughter was out in the backyard riding her bike w/some friends and my dog was out there w/her. As soon as she got out of smokeys sights he ran to the edge of the yard and laid down as to watch her and guard her..He looked so noble and proud..I went to get my camera but when i got back it was to late..he did not take an eye off her. I have noticed little things off and on that showed his guarding instinct but that amazed me..He watched her like a hawk and only came back when she came back into our yard from playing at the neighbors..I should add that my daughter was taught to respect dogs(no teasing,ear pulling,jumping on,ect..)from a young age..However we make sure smokey as a family enviorment(he has never been food aggressive,you can lift his legs,play w/his tail,ect..)


----------



## autben (Apr 20, 2007)

quick add i am the wife(sorry)and yes he has growled at me before.I had to learn to let him know hes not the boss.He has yet to growl at my husband..My husband leaves for work MON-FRI and smokey takes on a whole different personality.its like he is in WORK MODE(always on alert,wont sleep upstairs(lays by the door),his senses seem more on alert when hubbys gone but complete companion and off duty per say when hes home,except when we are all outside and particularly w/our daughter(very protective of her)


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

How often do you exercise Smokey? Do you walk? Run? Hike? Power walk? Does he swim? Play in the snow? He probably needs more than a carefree stroll around the neighborhood. I believe a German Shepherd dog needs at least 20 minutes of good hard exercise everyday, more on days where you have more time. Before I try anything else, I would start with more exercise. Make exercise the foundation of your behavior training. Then....go to NILIF, etc. Also, if he is pulling you on a walk, this is not "good hard exercise," but more likely he is exercising his leadership with you. Just some thoughts. Remember, a dog behaviorist and/or personal trainer is always an option. Hope this helps.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Just repeating here....

Have you had the thyroid checked?

Have you taken him to any type of training?


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

jan fennel-the dog listener. ignore the dog for at least 5 min when you get home-it works wonders-try it!


----------



## autben (Apr 20, 2007)

To those that post please go and read my 3 post in this thread.its all answered for you..As far as exercise is concerned he goes on normal walks(think 45 minutes of half leash half free run)plus he goes hiking w/us off lead,to parks,runs,plays,explores,lakes,swimming,anything we can include him in he goes.This includes rides to the store b/c he is WONDERFUL in a car..Stroll around the block is not an option w/us b/c he is high energy..


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

In his activities list, I don't seen any mention of classes you're doing with Smokey - most dogs greatly benefit from classes throughout their life (rather than just dring the obvious puppyhood which he missed anyway), some dogs <u>need</u> to do classes throughout their life ...

Would you be willing/able to do agility classes with him & your daughter? with you as the helper & your daughter as the 'trainer'?
In addition you should be doing an obedience type class with him to work on your relationship with him - with you as the leader; it sounds as if Smokey reads the pack hierarchy as: your husband, him (you), then your daughter, except his Golden nature makes him very polite about it.

When you had his thyroid tested, what exactly was done & what were the results - have you ever listened to Dr Jean Dodds speaking on hypothyroidism in dogs? (this seems to be fairly high incidence in GSD's)
Diagnosing & Treating Thyroid Problems in Pets 
In case you'e wondering about Dr Dodds credentials: Jean Dodds Interview May, 2009 

At 6 years, especially as a Golden, he should have a seniors panel done (you don't mention any specific tests), has he been assessed for chronic pain (hip, elbow joints, cancer)?

How do you correct him?
What type of training have you done?
Have you had a behaviorist out to the home to observe family/dog interaction?
Smokey sounds like a bright dog, what do you do with him to challenge him mentally?
45 minutes of daily exercise is not enough for most GSD's, or is this in addition to daily hikes & swimming? Does he carry a pack on his walks/hikes?


----------

